# Count Down Time



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

It is time to start counting it down 

For me it is about 77 days before i head to Montana for 2 weeks with 3 friends for my yearly DIY Elk hunt. :woohoo1: 

How long ? and what are your plans for this year ?.

Kevin


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Another Nebraska/Wyoming prairie dog hunt coming up very soon.


The dumb ones are probably already dead so, numbers will be lower and shots will be further so, looks like a mostly center fire shoot this time around.

Looking forward to sniping the dogs though...and then it will be time to flock the goose dekes here and load the trailer for the season.


----------



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

93 days to go. Have a countdown app on my phone. Heading to Wy with my dad and 2 brothers. Going for whitetail/mule deer. Hunting with Western Gateway Outfitters.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Been out of the country for a year and a half travelling in and around Europe. . Cant wait to get back and hunt this year! 

56 days until Im back in MI

61 days until archery season in MI

94 days until Im in a tree in Missouri

110 days until Im in a tree in Kansas!

Lookout whitetails!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

6 weeks 2days and 12 hours until I leave for Idaho for elk and mule deer.
14 weeks and 18 hours until southern Ohio for whitetails.

T


----------



## buckwiz (Aug 14, 2007)

Will be in Sidney Montana on Sept 1 with Big Game Combo Tag


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Colorado on an Elk bowhunt in three weeks. 

Then Kentucky, and Pennsylvania chasing Fall Longbeards and some antlers as well throughout October and November. 

Come on September! 

Good luck to you all!


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

It is getting closer. i have are Menu figured out.


Dinner


1M Chili and corn bread 
1T Chicken Chop Suey and Rice
1W Rib eye Steaks and baked potatoes
1TH Chili Killies 
1F BQ Ribs with baked potatoes and corn
1S Tacos 
1Sun Roast Beef with mashed potatoes gravy and corn 
1M Ham with potatoes and green beans
1T Spaghetti and garlic bread
2W Beef and noodles mashed potatoes and Rolls
2TH Swiss steak with mashed potatoes gravy and corn 
2F Pork Chops and Sweet Potatoes
2S Sloppy Joes and Chips


Breakfast

French toast and sausage
Pancakes and Sausage 
Biscuits and gravy and Hash Browns
Scrambled eggs with ham and potatoes
Eggs, Bacon and hash browns



Kevin


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Just 12 more days , and i am off to Montana with 3 friends for a 2 week DIY Elk hunt :woohoo1:

Kevin


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> buckykm1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just 12 more days , and i am off to Montana with 3 friends for a 2 week DIY Elk hunt :woohoo1:
> ...


Those will be the longest 12 days of your life and the 2 weeks there will be the fastest.
Have fun and savor every moment, it sure looks like you're going to eat good...although I didn't see FRESH TENDERLOINS anywhere on that menu.:16suspect:lol::lol:

Big T


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

First weekend of nov. I will be in minnesota chasing some giant whitetails. Excited doesnt even describe it.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

QDMAMAN said:


> Those will be the longest 12 days of your life and the 2 weeks there will be the fastest.
> Have fun and savor every moment, it sure looks like you're going to eat good...although I didn't see FRESH TENDERLOINS anywhere on that menu.:16suspect:lol::lol:
> 
> Big T


 
Nope, no tenderloin on the Menu, But 4 of the meals are with Elk Burger.
and the Swiss steak is made with Elk back straps .
I have made a lot of DIY elk hunting trips out west, And your right, those 2 weeks sure seem to go by fast.

As soon as i get home from this one, i will be planing next years.

Kevin


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Leaving Friday morning for Wyoming. Chasing after mulies and pronghorn. My brother just decided to come tag along which I'm excited about. He won't be hunting, but he can help pack them out! can't wait!


----------



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

Down to 29 days


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Less than a month before i head to Indiana and then Ohio afterwards. I cant stop looking at my maps with all our stands waiting for us to arrive.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> brushbuster said:
> 
> 
> > Less than a month before i head to Indiana and *then Ohio* afterwards. I cant stop looking at my maps with all our stands waiting for us to arrive.


I hear ya! We head down 5 weeks from today!


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

29 days until my Montana mule deer hunt and SD pheasant hunt!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

The wait is almost over, Sunday morning at 3am we will be on our way to Montana for a 2 week DIY Elk hunt.

Kevin


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

buckykm1 said:


> The wait is almost over, Sunday morning at 3am we will be on our way to Montana for a 2 week DIY Elk hunt.
> 
> Kevin


Are you guys planning on spending a week scouting? Archery closes tomorrow night and rifle starts the 20th.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Wardo said:


> Are you guys planning on spending a week scouting? Archery closes tomorrow night and rifle starts the 20th.


 
NO, we will get there on Monday around noon, get camp set up, and that will give us 4 days to adjust to the altitude, and do some scouting.
being flatlanders and 3 of us 60 or older, our bodies need some adjustment time, or we could end up in the Hospital with altitude sickness.
This isn't my first elk hunt, i have been doing DIY elk hunts for the last 26 years.

Kevin


----------

